# haynes manual



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

does anyone have a haynes manual they can look up what the code is for 2 long flash 1 short. its a 93 94. thanks in advance. mines at work and really wanna know what this code is...


----------



## Reighvin (Jul 24, 2005)

mrnoname said:


> does anyone have a haynes manual they can look up what the code is for 2 long flash 1 short. its a 93 94. thanks in advance. mines at work and really wanna know what this code is...


Ignition Signal- The ignition signal in the primary circuit is not entered during the engine cranking or running (see a service department.)


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

huh thats shitty. thats the only code im getting now.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Code 21 is a problem in the power transistor, ignition coil, resistor, or the harness.
First check for power at the coil by unplugging the connector at the coil, switching the ignition to "ON", and then checking for battery voltage on terminal "A" (a][b) and ground. Also check for code 11 to eliminate the Crank Angle Sensor in the distributor.
Check those two things and then I can give you more on testing the other components later.

Troy


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

hey troy now its not throwing that code only what ive been talkin about in my THROTTLE BODY thread. i would really apreciate yours and asleepaltimas help.


----------

